# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Malaysia >  Melaka,eine alte Hafenstadt in Malaysia

## schiene

Melaka ist eine alte Hafenstadt an der Wesküste von Malaysia.Chinesen,Inder,Araber betrieben hier Handel.
Von 1511 bis 1641 stand Malakka unter portugiesischer, dann mit einigen Unterbrechungen bis 1824 unter holländischer Herrschaft. Bis zur Unabhängigkeit im Jahre 1957 gehörte die Stadt wie die gesamte malaiische Halbinsel zum britischen Kolonialreich.
Die architektonischen Einflüsse sind bis heute sichtbar und für einen Tagesausflug lohnt es sich schon  mal die Sadt zu besichtigen.
Von Kuala Lumpur aus benötig man ewa 2,5 Sunden mit dem Auto.
Wir haben uns ein Taxi genommen.Ausgehandelt haben wir 320 Ringit(ca.76 Euro) ink.Benzin,Maut und 4-5 Sunden Wartezeit.
*Die Altstadt*









*diese bunt geschmückten Fahrradrickschas findet man überall*



*ein altes Wasserrad mit deren Hilfe die Schiffe in den Kanal gezogen wurden*



*eine alte Krananlage*



*Berich wird fortgesezt.....*

----------


## schiene

Melaka lässt sich sehr gut zu Fuß erkunden.Es gibt ein paar Museen,hindu.-und chin.Tempel,Moscheen und christl.Kirchen stehen einträchtig nebeneinander.
Unser Weg führte uns zuerst einmal zu diesem alten Seegelschiff.Im inneren befindet sich ein liebevoll gestaltetes kleines Museum.


*Kapitän Somlak hatte ihre Besatzung voll im Griff*

----------


## schiene

Anschliessend beschlossen wir uns Chinatown anzuschauen.
Wer zu faul zum laufen ist kann sich mit einer Fahrradrickscha chauffieren lassen.
Allerdings sei vor diesem Fahrer gewarnt da er sich seinen Lohn in Bier auszahlen lässt,und dies könnte bei seinem Durst recht teuer werden  ::  
Hier ein paar Eindrücke vom Chinatown



















Bericht wird forgesetzt......

----------


## Enrico

> Allerdings sei vor diesem Fahrer gewarnt da er sich seinen Lohn in Bier auszahlen lässt,und dies könnte bei seinem Durst recht teuer werden  
> Hier ein paar Eindrücke vom Chinatown


Bei dem währ ich auch nicht mitgefahren   ::

----------


## schiene

Dann beschlossen wir den Melaka River per Elektroboot zu besichtigen.Die Fahrt dauerte 45 Minuten.
Die Fahrt war angenehm,nur das Wasser hat ziemlich gestunken.Es kam mir eher wie ein stehendes Gewässer vor in welches sämtliches Abwasser läuft.Ob dies der Fall ist konnte ich nicht genau fesstellen.Während unserer Bootsfahrt sahen wir sehr viel größere Warane welche sich scheinbar sehr wohl in der "Brühe"fühlten.
*Bilder welche ich vom Boot aus gemacht habe:*

----------


## Daniel Sun

Schön!!! Endlich mal wieder Bilder mit einem Reisebericht!   ::  

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Toller Bericht von Schiene. Diesem Rikscha-Fahrer hätte ich das Bier schon gegönnt. Schließlich hat der schon
größere Bier-Fahrzeuge geradelt und dadurch Erfahrung. Der macht nicht so leicht schlapp.   ::

----------

